
Ask HN: What is interesting in the field of Computer Science? - eecks
Other fields are thinking about theories&#x2F;experiments relating to the universe like black holes and subatomic particles. I&#x27;ve been looking at this stuff recently and found myself very interested. Then I thought about computer science. What is interesting in the field of CS?
======
ConsenSys
blockchain technology - Ethereum

